# Diabetes & ivf



## Rkos (Oct 20, 2020)

Hi , I’m new to the forum and wanted to see if anyone has been through ivf with diabetes. I have had one failed cycle and have one frozen embryo which I’m hoping to have transferred in November. I am aware of high doses of folic acid and good hba1c control. I wondered if anybody else had experience would love to hear from you x


----------



## trophywench (Oct 20, 2020)

Rkos

Have you spoken to your Diabetes Clinic and are already on their 'Pre conception' pathway?  I assume you are aware that it is essential to have mega good BG control throughout pregnancy so the sooner you establish that, and the Folic acid (ie high dose folic acid, only available on prescription but essential for any mummy with diabetes of any type) the better for a good outcome from a normal pregnancy, let alone IVF.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 21, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the forum @Rkos. Good luck.


----------



## Inka (Oct 21, 2020)

Good luck @Rkos 

It sounds like you’re doing everything exactly right regarding the diabetes. Obviously if you’re taking hormonal drugs that can affect your blood sugar, then testing lots and adjusting your insulin as necessary is important, but I’m sure you already know this.

There are a number of forums with good general IVF advice, but I’d stress resting straight after transfer (for 1hr preferably but 30 mins minimum) and for the days after transfer prior to the embryo embedding (fingers crossed). So, if you’re working, I’d take time off.

It’s a matter of luck, but you can do little things to increase your odds, and you do have one big thing in your favour - your age


----------



## Rkos (Oct 21, 2020)

Thankyou for your lovely reply. I have been doing accupuncture and just generally trying to stay as less stressed as possible ! My sugars are good at the moment so praying everything goes smoothly x


----------



## Rkos (Oct 21, 2020)

Ditto said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum @Rkos. Good luck.





trophywench said:


> Rkos
> 
> Have you spoken to your Diabetes Clinic and are already on their 'Pre conception' pathway?  I assume you are aware that it is essential to have mega good BG control throughout pregnancy so the sooner you establish that, and the Folic acid (ie high dose folic acid, only available on prescription but essential for any mummy with diabetes of any type) the better for a good outcome from a normal pregnancy, let alone IVF.


 
Thankyou for your help. I’m going seeing my diabetes nurse for a review next week and will have a good chat with her. I don’t tend to have much input from the nurse except on my yearly review . Last hba1c was 50 so I’m hoping I’m on the same track. X


----------



## Rkos (Oct 21, 2020)

Ditto said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum @Rkos. Good luck.


Thankyou


----------



## trophywench (Oct 21, 2020)

Best of British to you Rkos - get the Diabetes team onside and rooting for you - great A1c!


----------

